
GitHub AMA Reader - meakaakka
http://akashnimare.in/ReadAMA/
======
meakaakka
I love reading AMA's of developers. Currently to read the comments I have to
open each issues in a new tab. That sucks. So using some Angularjs and GitHub
awesome api, I have made this little app. Any suggestions to improve this?

~~~
brudgers
1\. Using Firefox, the search box does not work for me.

2\. Adding a small handful direct links to your favorites, might show people
the value you derive and determine if they find similar value in AMA's.

3\. When it's working and if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good
"Show HN". Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
meakaakka
Thanks for the feedback. It's working now. Including favourites questions
links seems a good idea.

